# Lamson Konic reel Vs. Pflueger Trion reel?



## mjbarney12 (Feb 13, 2011)

Which would you go with, especailly interested in comments from anyone who has or does own and fish with one of these reels.

I tried to post this earlier but it didn't seem to work. If the other post shows up just ignore this one and I'll try to delete it when I get a chance.

Thanks for your input.

The two reels are virtually identical in price at Cabelas.

Konic: http://waterworks-lamson.com/products/lamson-konic/

Trion: http://www.pfluegerfishing.com/products ... -reel.html


----------



## blangfish (May 11, 2012)

No brainer. Lamson Konic. A great priced fly reel from a fly reel company. The Konic wins at every point, especially the drag system. A lot of people might argue that you will never use the drag on the trout around here, but if you can get a better product/feature for the same price as a lesser quality reel/drag, I'm putting my money into the quality reel. Lamson Konic.


----------



## browntrout (Apr 27, 2008)

I own 3 Trions. I got mine for 89$ each. The Trion can take a real beating.
The Konic can bend very easily --- Better drag in the Konic. Never a problem
with the Trion. Cabelas is over priced on the Trion. I have big hands and
like the easy grip of the Rosewood handle on the Trion.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

What browntrout said pretty much summed it up nicely. I have both reels (mine is a Redington rise which is identical to the trion reels, as is the orvis mid arbor and orvis access.). The lamson konic is a cast reel and the trion is machined from var stock aluminum. You don't need a fancy reel for trout but machined is.very important. Cast reels.tend to have loose tolerances, break when dropped, and do not carry decent warranties. Buy once, buy the trion. If you must have a lamson, get the guru.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a Trion and I'm very happy with it.
I know nothing about the Konic.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I've got two trions. Good reels.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

I have a Konic and have really liked it. Drag is great, a little disappointed with the wear...I thought the finish would hold up better...but have been pleased with it over-all.


----------



## Frito (Feb 29, 2008)

I have both and fish with both. If I had to choose, I'd probably go with the Trion, but it's a pretty close comparison, IMO. I can't remember the price points, but that would likely make up my mind between that and extra spools. My only complaint on the Trion is the wood handle on the spool is a bit fragile. I broke it, glued it and then it broke in a different spot. Looks good though.

Not sure if that helps, but either way you can't go wrong.


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Two trions (8wt and 5wt setups) and love the look, drag, and quality.


----------

